# New access to PCB



## Bjewell (Jun 21, 2017)

I have a new customer throwing the out as scrap. I see gold terminals on these PCBs correct?


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 21, 2017)

Looks like ENIG, look it up. Thin gold plating.

Göran


----------



## Bjewell (Jun 21, 2017)

I see. I'm having a hard time finding the actual amount of gold used (if any) 

There's another set of gold colour pads on the front side of the PCB. Are these worth collecting? Will they ever generate a decent yeild? Or is this more of a fools gold to collect


----------



## Shark (Jun 21, 2017)

If you have access to large quantities, save them up. There is always eBay if the value isn't worth your effort to refine. Get a pound or two together and do a yield test on them, then you know how to proceed from there.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 21, 2017)

If it is ENIG, it's only worth about 1/2 cent per cm2

If it's gold plating of standard finger thickness (30 millionths of an inch), it's worth about 10 times that - 5 cents per cm2


----------



## Bjewell (Jun 21, 2017)

Half a cent per square cm is a little depressing. Guess I need to calculate how many of these can be collected a week.

I guess ill have to collect for a few weeks and try to salvage some gold and see what kind of a yeild I can get


----------



## PlainsScrapper (Jun 29, 2017)

My advice if you want to process this material: cut as close as you can to the gold ENIG. Put all the gold bearing material to the side and save them up. Keep collecting until you reach several kilograms or more, as I think that material doesn't really weigh that much, before processing that lower end scrap.


----------

